# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box BEST NK2 v1.01 - Nokia 8 Full Support

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box BEST NK2 v1.01 - Nokia 8 Full Support*  *ATTENTION: To use this software you should copy licence file license_xxxxxxxx.dat from /BEST/ folder to /BEST2/ folder* 
Nokia 8 Line :
NB1 4GiB (TA-1004) WW
NB1 4GiB (TA-1012) WW
NB1 6GiB (TA-1004) WW
NB1 6GiB (TA-1012) WW
B1C 4GiB (TA-1052) HK 
Nokia 8 Line features supported:
Main:
 Identify ( Device Info / Version / Revision / SKU / Branding )
 Format FS / Reset Settings
 Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection ) 
Repair:
 Backup Device Security ( Include OTA details, Unique Device Details, QCN calibrations )
 Restore Device Security
 Repair Device Security
 Repair Connectivity Items ( BT/WiFi )
 Repair PSN
 Repair Unknown BaseBand ( Security-Safe ) 
Firmware:
 Write Firmware ( Infinity Format )
 Read Firmware ( Infinity Format )
 - Firmware, made by BEST NOT DAMAGE any device security!
 - Firmware, made by BEST NOT DAMAGE any OTA compatibility!
 - A-B OTA/UPDATE architecture supported!  
Other:
 Memory Tool ( Customization/Recovery/PartialFlashing ) 
Generic : 
 Identify in [FTM] mode supported ( NK 3-5-6-8 )
 Unlock BootLoader ( NOKIA 8 LINE ONLY )  : Allow boot device to Service Mode
 Restore BootLoader ( NOKIA 8 LINE ONLY ) : Allow restore device to normal mode 
Changes :
 FRP unlock improved
 Repair Security revised
 Firmware Reding improved
 Firmware Flashing revised 
Supported devices list : 
D1E (TA-1024) WW (Nokia 5)
D1L (TA-1027) WW (Nokia 5)
D1L (TA-1044) WW (Nokia 5)
D1A (TA-1053) WW (Nokia 5)
D1C (TA-1000) CN (Nokia 6)
D1C (TA-1003) CN (Nokia 6)
D1C (TA-1021) WW (Nokia 6)
D1C (TA-1025) WW (Nokia 6)
D1C (TA-1033) WW (Nokia 6)
D1C (TA-1039) WW (Nokia 6)
NB1 4GiB (TA-1004) WW (Nokia 8)
NB1 4GiB (TA-1012) WW (Nokia 8)
NB1 6GiB (TA-1004) WW (Nokia 8)
NB1 6GiB (TA-1012) WW (Nokia 8)
B1C 4GiB (TA-1052) HK (Nokia 8) 
Info :
 - Use Nokia Care Emergency drivers ( same as for Lumia/NXP )
 - Use Unlock/Restore BootLoader for Nokia 8 devices!
 - Security Repair feature also allow repair IMEI. Device IMEI manipulation is STRICTLY PROHIBITED BY LAW !
 Use Security Repair feature only if you local laws allow to do that and ONLY FOR ORIGINAL DEVICE IMEI REPAIR purposes !
 Security Repair feature is DISABLED by default !   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

